# Lug Nut Torque



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

For those of you lucky OBers that got the "Lug Nut Video", what did it say proper torque is for the nuts?

I finally bought my own torque wrench and plan on checking my nuts tonight. shy

-Matt


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

Morrowmd said:


> For those of you lucky OBers that got the "Lug Nut Video", what did it say proper torque is for the nuts?
> 
> I finally bought my own torque wrench and plan on checking my nuts tonight. shy
> 
> ...


Oooookaaaay.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is the link for the proper torque.

Proper Torque

Leon


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I never did get the lug nut DVD.....

I guess if my wheels come off, I don't have to worry.....they never covered themselves with me.

Steve


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Crawfish said:


> Here is the link for the proper torque.
> 
> Proper Torque
> 
> ...


110 -120 ft/lbs from the chart.

Thanks Leon!

Steve- don't feel bad, I didn't get it either and I even sent an email asking for one!

-Matt


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

LateralG said:


> Morrowmd said:
> 
> 
> > For those of you lucky OBers that got the "Lug Nut Video", what did it say proper torque is for the nuts?
> ...


???????????????????????????????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Steve - Matt... which ever one begs 1st can have my copy!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Steve - Matt... which ever one begs 1st can have my copy!
> [snapback]88066[/snapback]​


And who ever does not get one can have mine.

Thor


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm with you LateralG..... All i can say is good luck on that nut checking thing tonight.


----------

